# sauver des vidéos dans mon Mac



## PDD (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour libérer de la place dans mon ipad3 je voudrais faire passer des vidéos qu'il a prises dans mon MacBook Pro rétina sous 10.8.2. Est ce possible, si oui comment car si je veux le faire par BT, l'ipad ne voit pas la Mac?


----------



## Oizo (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Il suffit de synchroniser l'iPad dans iTunes (par le câble USB), les vidéos se retrouveront alors sur le Mac.


----------



## PDD (2 Février 2013)

Merci c'est ok. J'avais oublié que j'avais le câble de l'ipod...


----------

